# Japanese joinery and general design website



## Jacob (22 Dec 2020)

Japanese friend sent me this. Dive Into the Incredibly Satisfying Art of Japanese Wood Joinery Looks interesting. More general stuff about design on there too: Colossal


----------



## Skydivermel (22 Dec 2020)

Some of those joints would be far easier with a router bit or two.  Have to say thou some proper skill there.


----------



## Jacob (22 Dec 2020)

Jap stuff is interesting not least because they do a massive amount of repair/restoration to very old timber buildings, so joints like that wedged scarf make sense, as well as satisfying Japanese perfectionist and ritualistic tendencies!


----------



## TheUnicorn (22 Dec 2020)

worlds apart in terms of presentation, but I can't help being reminded of this (from about 3 mins in)


----------



## Ollie78 (23 Dec 2020)

I love Japanese joinery. I have a couple of books on it.
The complete japanese joinery, and the art of japanese joinery, both good.
I watched an entire documentary on Korean temple builders on you tube not long ago, fascinating stuff. 

Ollie


----------



## billw (23 Dec 2020)

Ollie78 said:


> I love Japanese joinery. I have a couple of books on it.
> The complete japanese joinery, and the art of japanese joinery, both good.
> I watched an entire documentary on Korean temple builders on you tube not long ago, fascinating stuff.
> 
> Ollie



Yeah I bought a book on Japanese joints and some of them are amazing. Definitely find myself drawn to making things in the Japanese style.


----------



## TheUnicorn (23 Dec 2020)

Ollie78 said:


> I love Japanese joinery. I have a couple of books on it.
> The complete japanese joinery, and the art of japanese joinery, both good.
> I watched an entire documentary on Korean temple builders on you tube not long ago, fascinating stuff.
> 
> Ollie


Was wondering before this thread came up how firm a definition Japanese joinery is, presumably there is similar, or japanese influenced joinery across a lot of east asia?


----------



## Ollie78 (24 Dec 2020)

TheUnicorn said:


> Was wondering before this thread came up how firm a definition Japanese joinery is, presumably there is similar, or japanese influenced joinery across a lot of east asia?



I think that is an interesting point. 
A lot of the joints can be found worldwide, the dovetail is everywhere for example. 
I think one reason they are more popular in Japan is the lack of metal fixings used, in Europe iron fixings took over the need for many of the complicated joints long ago, whereas in Japan they did not have a huge amount of iron locally and so did not waste it on nails. As well as being very isolated for a long period.
Also the culture is more interested in mastery of your craft.

Ollie


----------



## billw (24 Dec 2020)

TheUnicorn said:


> Was wondering before this thread came up how firm a definition Japanese joinery is, presumably there is similar, or japanese influenced joinery across a lot of east asia?



The Art of Japanese Joinery covers the history and makes very little mention of external influence in Japan, a fleeting mention of Korea and the arrival of Buddhism that brought people with new skills. The book doesn't really cover the outgoing influence, so difficult to answer that without further research.


----------



## Droogs (24 Dec 2020)

I have always thought that traditional Japanese joinery is just an early off-shoot of Han/Korean joinery from the mainland, all be it a very early one. Where Japan does seem to be different to the regional mainland norm is in mental approach to the craft and also in the decorative side such as Hakone Yosegi-zaiku whereas the mainland has tended to go for applique such as painting and laquer. Strangely a technique now called Japaning even though most seen in the west came from China


----------



## johnnyb (26 Dec 2020)

I reckon Chinese joinery could be more intricate and wide ranging. Chinese also have a hardwood furniture tradition.


----------



## AJB Temple (26 Dec 2020)

If the books on Japanese joinery are to be believed, particularly with respect to building temples and dwellings, then a major factor is the necessity for structures to be sufficiently flexible to withstand the high incidence of earthquakes. 

I am not aware that this is a factor to anything like the same degree in China or Korea. There are some interesting videos on line that show the capability of Japanese timber framing to withstand really vigorous earthquake shocks and tremors. It is possible though that I saw these in Japan but I will have a look on you-tube if I get chance.


----------

